# Disney-Songs



## schneemaus (20. September 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass hier einige (gerade die älteren) Disney-Filme noch sehr schätzen und natürlich gehören die alten Disneyfilme und die Songs zusammen wie Pech und Schwefel. Deswegen hier meine Aufforderung, hier eure Top10 eurer Disney-Lieblingslieder posten. (Platz 9 und 10 verlinkt, weil nicht mehr als 8 Videos in einem Beitrag erlaubt sind ^^


Ich fang direkt mal an:

Platz 10:

Aladdin - Nur'n kleiner Freundschaftsdienst


Platz 9:

Die Schöne und das Biest - Sei hier Gast


Platz 8:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fwVQe4WuvcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hercules - In Sekunden auf Hundert


Platz 7:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YffWlvnXejY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mulan - Wer ich wirklich bin


Platz 6:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNQTkM1xmHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der König der Löwen 2 - Liebe triumphiert


Platz 5:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vLyuav6NDik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pocahontas - Farbenspiel des Winds


Platz 4:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IuLjWoEtr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der König der Löwen - Hakuna Matata


Platz 3:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RindW24hNQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hercules - Ich will keinen Mann


Platz 2:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uuLJ09GSa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mulan 2 - Lektion 1


Platz 1:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Irjgn-YbFi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der König der Löwen 2 - Verbannung


----------



## dragon1 (21. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_3LbkjNbU0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (21. September 2010)

Toller Triiied. Ich liebe Disney 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal Robin Hood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PERv30EEw7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Königreich für ein Lama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_k7jPkbbiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und natürlich DER Klassiker schlechthin:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCv0cRSdh68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2010)

ohh verdammt ich liebe Disney Filme: D

Ich werde mich heute Abend mal hinsetzen und werde meine Lieblingslieder posten ... sitze gerade auf der Arbeit und kann daher keine raus suchen und posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------



## Wolfmania (21. September 2010)

Wir sind auch Disney-Fans - hier die Lieblings-Lieder - aber wir gucken nur auf englisch, daher:

Arielle - little Mermaid - Kiss the girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXmLRHnoSAs



Beauty and the Beast - Belle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IltAsKmVroQ


Aladdin - Arabian Nights

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEGlJP4X4vc&feature=related


Lion King - Hakuna Matata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejEVczA8PLU


und mal nicht Disney sondern Dreamworks: Madagascar - I like to move it - einfach geil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejEVczA8PLU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2010)

1. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4d4yn-_pbg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach wie schön, bekomme immer noch Gänsehaut bei dem Video. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das Musical ist der Hammer, kann ich wirklich jedem empfehlen. 

2. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bqV5R7q6NNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auch ein sehr schönes Lied. Die Kinderzeit war schon klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rest kommt noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (21. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach wie schön, bekomme immer noch Gänsehaut bei dem Video.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, will ich mir unbedingt anschauen. Steht noch vor Tanz der Vampire, das Musical ^^


Sagt mal... Hat eigentlich noch irgendjemand das Gefühl, dass die neueren Disney-Filme (mal abgesehen davon, dass dieses animierte Gedöns nicht meinem Geschmack entspricht) irgendwie nicht mehr wirklich moralische Werte vermitteln? Ich meine... Mulan, König der Löwen, Der Glöckner von Notre Dame.. Ich find, da steckt wirklich noch Moral dahinter, Toleranz, nicht zu vorschnell urteilen, etc. Vielleicht auch nur meine Meinung ^^



Auch kein Disney, aber ich liebe diesen Film:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=py1Wloc2l28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## b1sh0p (21. September 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sagt mal... Hat eigentlich noch irgendjemand das Gefühl, dass die neueren Disney-Filme (mal abgesehen davon, dass dieses animierte Gedöns nicht meinem Geschmack entspricht) irgendwie nicht mehr wirklich moralische Werte vermitteln? Ich meine... Mulan, König der Löwen, Der Glöckner von Notre Dame.. Ich find, da steckt wirklich noch Moral dahinter, Toleranz, nicht zu vorschnell urteilen, etc. Vielleicht auch nur meine Meinung ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2010)

Die letzten Disney Filme waren echt überschaubar. Aber von 2000 bis jetzt an kamen schon ein paar schöne Filme raus wie Atlantis,  Ein Königreich für ein Lama, der Schatzplanet oder Bärenbrüder. Gehört Pixar nicht auch mit zu Disney ? Denn deren Filme waren meiner Meinung nach alle genial. (Toy Story, Findet Nemo usw.)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Lebens Motto seit ich als Kind das erste mal das Lied gehört habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (21. September 2010)

Pixar ist ne eigenständige Geschichte. Aber Disney macht soweit ich weiß Vertrieb/Vermarktung oder was auch immer. Aber von der Filmentwicklung her ist Pixar soweit ich weiß unabhängig.


----------



## Lethior (21. September 2010)

Meine Favoriten sind:
1. The Circel of Life-König der Löwen
2. Hakuna Matata- Auch König der Löwen
3. Probier's mal mit Gemütlichkeit- Dschungelbuch

Disney hat super Filme gemacht, finds schade, dass die neuen Sachen nicht mehr so toll sind :/


----------



## b1sh0p (21. September 2010)

Irgendwann ist mal einer auf die saublöde Idee gekommen, dass es keine Zeichentrickfilme mehr geben soll, sonder nur noch Computer animierte Filme. Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten sag ich da nur.

Aber offensichtlich haben sie gemerkt, dass sie damit nicht allzu gut gefahren sind. Aber hoffentlich besinnen sie sich bald wieder auf ihre Wurzeln und machen bald wieder richtige Zeichentrickfilme


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist mal einer auf die saublöde Idee gekommen, dass es keine Zeichentrickfilme mehr geben soll, sonder nur noch Computer animierte Filme. Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten sag ich da nur.
> 
> Aber offensichtlich haben sie gemerkt, dass sie damit nicht allzu gut gefahren sind. Aber hoffentlich besinnen sie sich bald wieder auf ihre Wurzeln und machen bald wieder richtige Zeichentrickfilme



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die alten Zeichentrickfilme sind die besten. Aber auch und vor allem die Serien. Früher: Duck Tales, Darkwing Duck, etc. 
Was da heute produziert wird... (Wie oben das Phineas and Ferb) Da frage ich mich echt, was man sich dabei gedacht hat. An die alten Serien erinnere ich mich gerne, da kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Kinder, die das gucken es verdrängt haben wenn sie erwachsen sind...

oh verdammt, topic vergessen...^^
also btt, teilweise war genau das etwas, was mir an disney filmen nicht gefallen hat. 
Andererseits gabs aber auch Filme, wo ich es perfekt fand.
Bei dem Dschungelbuch eig alles, bei Arielle "küss sie doch" und beim König der Löwen eig auch alles. 
Herkules fand ich eig immer Crap :S
Fast noch mehr als Probiers mal mit gemütlichkeit hab ich das Lied mit King Louie gemocht (ich wär so gern wie du)


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2010)

war gerade im mai erst wieder mit frau und meinem kleinen sohn im disneyland paris...war total super.das lioed im video wurde zu jedert parade gespielt und war ein echter ohrwurm...astrein...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I18p4Kqehao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2010)

Da kram ich den Thread doch einfach wieder aus, einfach weil ich es kann! 

Schön, dass es hier schon so einen Thread gibt, denn Disney hat einfach die besten Zeichentrickfilme gemacht. Schade, dass heute alle auf Computeranimationen setzen. Nichts gegen diese Filme, da sind auch einige Gute dabei und vor allem meistens lustig, aber was für mich auch das Problem ist. Ein so gute Geschichte, wie es Disney z.B. mit Der König der Löwen getan hat, erzählen sie zumeist nicht. Und die Musik ist längst nicht so gut wie damals. 

Da hier schon einige Lieder aus KDL gepostet werde, poste ich noch ein paar weitere. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9LpDj53toE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wgHFK4JxyJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhMUvhIAPtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (25. Dezember 2010)

Gut so lang musste i jetzt net arbeiten, also entschuldigt bitte die Verspätung meiner Top 10 

Platz 10:
Tarzan - Zwei Welten
Platz 09:
Der König der Löwen - Kann es wirklich Liebe sein
Platz 08:
König der Löwen 2 - Verbannung
Platz 07:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJGSGTTkcLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Platz 06:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bB6hSM5PMeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Platz 05:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1OnXq6cn0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Platz 04:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQbWgISYUGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Platz 03:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMWr-ApZmJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Platz 02:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zoMJdhAiNbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Platz 01:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sYtWvm_2Z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und als das absolute Sahnestück gibt es nur dieses hier 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lCaR2qrQv48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2011)

Ich bin viel zu faul zehn Videos zu verlinken, aber mal schauen. Zuerst einmal die Top 3.




Platz Nr. 3 - Tarzan / Stranger Like Me





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zc3MnoSS5Hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Platz Nr. 2 - Der König der Löwen / Seid bereit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NcPjg8xea3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Platz Nr. 1 - Der Glöckner von Notre Dame / Der Glöckner von Notre Dame





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AflQQrdmf-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2011)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist mal einer auf die saublöde Idee gekommen, dass es keine Zeichentrickfilme mehr geben soll, sonder nur noch Computer animierte Filme. Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten sag ich da nur.



/sign

Ich erinnere mich noch gut, was für ein tolles Gefühl es war, damals "Der König der Löwen" im Kino zu sehen. Das waren noch Filme mit Herz und Liebe zum Detail.


----------

